# iPad question re: deleting files



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I have used my iPad to record some videos, and have since copied them over to my laptop and deleted the videos off of the iPad. 

I've tried to record something else or take a picture and it says I'm out of space. I deleted ALL the photos and videos now. 

Is there a "trash" bin that I'm supposed to dump, too, to clear up space? I don't normally use an iPad so I'm clueless about the operating system. On my PC, I'd dump the trash. 

I'm getting to the point that I'm just going to do a factory re-set, but hate to lose what I've got saved.


----------

